# I am taking three different drugs and still feel...



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I am taking three different good anxiety drugs and yet I still have that nervous stomach and I feel stressed and keyed up all the time. I just don't get it. HELP.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Beach- what are you on?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

RemeronNeurontinProzac


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

are they from 3 different doctors? have you tried any therapy? pills aren't the only answer,tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Agree with Tom. Pills are definitely not the only answer. Pills often only mask problems that are better dealt with by looking within. I have achieved better health with the use of relaxation therapies over drugs. I personally recommend hypnotherapy.Cognitive behavioral therapy is underrated on this board... it can promote a sense of wellbeing by helping to create confidence and self-esteem. When you have those two characteristics, anxiety falls on the back burner.Wishing you the best, Evie


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I agree with Essence & Tom. Try total relaxation techniques (clench and release various parts of the body--search on google for description); visual imagery (go to your "happy place," for example) and Mikes Hypno tapes. Abdominal breathing is helpful. I have a terribe tendency towards feeling trapped in a situation; panic attacks, and anxiety attacks.In the classroom, I frequently go to the door and do deep breathing with my back to the students. (I told them I had diabetes{?}) so they wouldn't think I was nutty.Essence, nice to meet you on that other board, too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats a pretty rough trio as well....I would think a lot more therapy and maybe some Gabatril would do the anxiety trick for you....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

I, too am on several meds. SSRIs such as Prozac can acually make symptoms worse (I was on it once, and am a nurse). Antidepressants can be helpful to IBS, in low doses, but when your dealing with depression and anxiety too, everything gets more complicated! I am on despripramine (a tri-cyclic antidepressant), which has anti-cholinergenic effects (slows the gut down), I also take neurontin, klonopin and propranolol (for my heart). I use these meds with therapy and there are still more days than not that I feel icky.I know that the brain affects our gut, but we can't always blame IBS on stress. Sometimes our guts just plain suck. They do what they want, when they want. Meds help some, but do not cure it. Deep breathing, YOGA and other methods are good for IBS and anxiety. Have you read either of Heather Van Vorous' books or been to her IBS page? She is great and is a patient-expert. Check her out! Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

When IBS flares up despite relaxation techniques, CBT helps to view what is happening in a much more positive light. No, the IBS isn't fun.... but it exists and relaxation therapies and CBT help us to cope with it better.Which board would that be Joan? Heather's or Shawn's?Evie


----------

